

Node9 – Inferno-Like Hosted OS Using LuaJIT - rcarmo
https://github.com/jvburnes/node9

======
unwind
This was posted very recently:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9704517](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9704517)
(from 3 days ago).

------
tempodox
The name makes me think of an OS written in JS. And since absolutely
everything is being rewritten in JS, that's also only a matter of time. And
calling that an “inferno” would be very much appropriate.

